# bild / Grafik über HTML blenden!?



## bensky (30. Juni 2004)

hi leute,
bin heute zum ersten mal in der  HTML  section, bin sonnst immer nur in der php section.

so, meine frage.
es gibt immer häufiger websiten, z.b. telekom etc. die flash banner oder auch einfache gif oder png grafiken über eine  bestehende seite blenden.
-> soll heißen: über den fertigen code /oder die fertige seite wird einfach ein bild positioniert/ übergeblendet. das will ich hier - > www calaratjada  auch machen, ich hab nur überhaupt kein plan nach was ich suchen soll. dhtml jscript oder so!?

wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...
gruß bensky


----------



## Lord-Lance (30. Juni 2004)

Das sind Layer. Mit CSS kannst du Layer erstellen und denen eine betimmte Grösse und Position angeben. Absolut oder Relativ. 
Such einfach mal nach Layer Positionieren und du wirst fündig.


----------



## bensky (30. Juni 2004)

das ging ja mal schell, ich werd mal danach suchen vielen dank.!


----------



## bensky (30. Juni 2004)

hmmm, sagt mir irgendwie alles nix. bin wohl mehr der php'ler als css freak

vielleicht hat ja einer von euch gerade ein bisschen langeweile und kann mir helfen.

also:   bild1    <- so solls aussehen, (wenn ich einen der 5 Buttons mit den namen anklicke)

           bild2  <-  das ist das "überblend bild"

           index.htm <-und das ist die  html seite. 

ich pack das mal in ein .rar file vielleicht kann ja einer von euch das schnell fertig machen. Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar. Wir fliegen am freitag in den urlaub und da soll die page fertig sein 


hier das file -->    
right here


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Wir sind hier eigentlich mehr der Meinung : " User helfen Usern" und nicht "User *machen* (für) User".

Sorry, nimms nicht als persönmlichen Angriff, aber es fördert mehr, wenn man sich mit Hilfe an die Sache rantastet.

Konkrete Fragen zum Problem werden gerne beantwortet.

Link 1 zur Hilfe:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum208

insbesondere aus obiger FAQ hilfreich:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130001.html


Für weitere Fragen : Welcome back...

Thomas

P.S.: Du kannst natürlich auch einen Auftrag vergeben, obwohl die schwierig ist, da derzeit kein Jobs & Projekte Forum bei uns vorhanden ist, weil wir damit eher negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben!


----------



## bensky (30. Juni 2004)

recht haste, ist auch ein schöner hintergedanke den du verfolgst.
ich seh das genau so das problem ist nur das wie gesagt ich am freitag in den urlaub fliege und die sache da stehen soll. 

und da hab ich keine zeit mich noch in die css thematik hinein zulesen.
und ich bin sicher, das diese sache für einen fixen css freak ne sache von ein paar minuten is. also, *wiederaufnahme* wer kann mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2004)

Klicke hier  für Beispiellink.

ACHTUNG: Seite ist Baustelle!

Diese Seite setzt einen Cookie ein, damit das Popup nur einmalig pro Browsersession ( Browser nicht geschlossen worden ) aufgerufen wird.

1.: Aufruf im Body-Tag


```
<body bgcolor="#ffffff" onload="zeige()">
```

2.: Script:


```
function zeige()
{
if(document.cookie != "1")
{
an_aus('Test', 'show','visible','visible')
document.cookie = "1"
return false
}
}
```

3.: "Popup", bzw. Layer Bestandteile in der Seite: 

Irgendwo im Body der Seite eingefügt ( auf der index.htm ):


```
<div id="Test" style="Border: 1px solid black; Z-INDEX: 5; LEFT: 15; VISIBILITY: hidden; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 15; HEIGHT: 480px;"><a href="#"  onclick="an_aus('Test','hidden','hidden','hidden')"><IMG height=480 alt="" src="http://www.typografix.de/nagscreen.jpg" width=480 border=0></a></div>
```

P.S.. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung sowas hätte man selber rausbekommen können!


----------



## bensky (30. Juni 2004)

also:

hiermit géhts :

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
function einblenden(div) { 
  with(document.getElementById(div).style){ 
    if(display=="none"){ 
      display="inline"; 
    } 
    else{ 
      display="none"; 
    } 
  } 
} 
//--> 
</script>


<img border="0" src="calaratjada/bild2-mojo.gif" width="645" height="664">


<a href="#" onClick="einblenden('ebene1'); return false;"> Ein-/Ausblenden </a> 
<div id="ebene1" style="display:none;"><br> 
  Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext<br> 
  Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext<br> 
  Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext<br> 
  Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext<br> 
  Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext<br> 
  Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext Bildtext<br> 
</div>


DAS PROBLEM ist nur:

Das bild wird nicht über die HTMl seite geblendet, es wird nur per klick da dargestellt wo ich die es einfüge. es soll aber ÜBER DIE TABELLEN UND Bilder 
als ebene eingeblendet werden... wer kann mir helfen..?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2004)

Siehe oben !


----------



## bensky (30. Juni 2004)

super... ja hast recht, hätt ich vielleicht auch. aber jetzt kann ich mich um andere sachen kümmern..., vielen dank für die hilfe...

P.S. hey, und sieh das nicht so ernst, wir sind hier nicht in der schuler oder uni wo man sich selbst weiterbilden muss! Ein forum ist doch einfach nur dafür da das andere leute anderen helfen...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2004)

Ich seh's nicht sehr ernst, nur irgendwann wird es langweilig, wenn Standardfragen immer wieder kommen, die man schon "zigfach" beantwortet hat.

Naja, aber nichts für ungut, hatte ja heute meinen guten und Du hast dein Script!


----------

